# *Updated Prices* FS Tanks, equipment, drift wood, co2 etc. Sell all the Things!



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I recently tore down my 29 gallon and my shrimp tank and put it all into a new 57 gallon tank. I have tons of stuff left that I would like to sell.

All the prices are open to offers. Only a few of the things I am more firm on. Pick up only or I could probably meet a couple of people at J&L or something if I was delivering a few things. I am around today and tomorrow and Wednesday morning but then I am away until the following week. Thanks for looking.

36" Finnex Ray II - $110
I also modded this with a strip of moonlights on a separate power cord. It's a really great light. Paid $150 plus shipping and I drove across the border to pick it up only 4 months ago.










*Pointy A shaped driftwood, about 16" high - $10
Smaller L shaped driftwood, about 18" long - $5
Larger L shaped driftwood, about 20" high - $7*










*Big piece of driftwood, about 22" long - $10*
Will sell all driftwood for $20










*Tank stand, 50" x 20" - good for up to a 75 gallon I believe - $80*
I bought this less than 6 months ago and paid over $250 for it. It's furniture quality and looks really spiffy. Is heavy though and would need at least a small truck to move it. Could deliver if not too far.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Daily Bump. 

29 gallon pending.


----------



## nitro888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you still have the Paintball co2 setup? i'm interested in it...does that valve system work good? where abouts is the pick up location?


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

nitro888 said:


> Do you still have the Paintball co2 setup? i'm interested in it...does that valve system work good? where abouts is the pick up location?


Sent PM.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

curious what wast the asking for the 29 wide? nice tank


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

nigerian prince said:


> curious what wast the asking for the 29 wide? nice tank


I was asking $75 for it. I am mostly trying to clear this stuff out.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Power Center timer power bar - $15*

Hi, I'm interesting this product.

Where are you locate?


----------



## MrG (May 5, 2013)

Very interested in the Paintball CO2 setup. PM'ed


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Curious about the aquatop filter.. Was this an eBay find? How did you like it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Foxtail said:


> Curious about the aquatop filter.. Was this an eBay find? How did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I bought it off Amazon. I know you can get similar ones off eBay. I had a friend who one of these for years and years and I got it on sale. I really liked it. Very solid, lots of room for media, good pump and the built in UV works great. Kept my tank crystal clear. I'd still be using it if I didn't get a eheim pro 3 with my new tank.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump for today. I am leaving for 5 or 6 days today but will gladly put anything on hold for people if they commit to buy. I will also be out in Burnaby later next week doing a delivery so I could deliver some other stuff for a small gas fee or maybe meet people at J&L or something. Cheers.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. The 29 gallon is back up for sale.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

How much would you want for just the flourish? not sure if I have use for the phosphorus but would love the flourish for my planted tanks


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Canadian731 said:


> How much would you want for just the flourish? not sure if I have use for the phosphorus but would love the flourish for my planted tanks


I'd sell any one them for $5 each. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Updated the prices. I am home now and am available tonight for pickup or anytime during the day or evening Friday and most of the weekend. Could do some deliveries possibly as well. Cheers.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

If I had a truck id probably get the stand, ill see if anyone I know who has a truck will help


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Canadian731 said:


> If I had a truck id probably get the stand, ill see if anyone I know who has a truck will help


Cool. Let me know if you can't find a truck. We could probably work something out for me to deliver it if it's not too far.


----------



## Treemedic (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm interested in the biocube. PM sent.


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

Noticed the 5lb co2 is still pending...just curious what your asking for if it falls through and I can scrap up some dough.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

tylerv said:


> Noticed the 5lb co2 is still pending...just curious what your asking for if it falls through and I can scrap up some dough.


I've decided to hold onto the 5lb system for awhile. I totally forgot to take it out of the ad. Thanks for the interest though!


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Some things still left. Willing to deliver the stand for free if not too far or for a little bit of gas if farther.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Would really like the stand gone. I could deliver it to someone. Thanks.


----------

